# Bristol Beer Festival Tickets



## big eejit (Mar 24, 2006)

Due to a whopping big oversight I have 7 spare tickets for the Saturday afternoon session at the Bristol Beer Festival.

It's been sold out for months. Selling at face value - £4.50 each.

Anyone interested?

http://www.camrabristol.org.uk/festival.html


----------



## Cakes (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes!


damn!


I really wanted to go... dammit


----------

